# 6+5/7 weeks pregnant, empty sac, hcg 13,000....please read



## Tizy

....please help I'm so confused. 

I went for a reassurance scan on Wednesday where I thought I was either 6+5 or exactly 7 weeks pregnant (based on conception date as I was charting my temps) I had been feeling very down with no pregnancy symptoms at all and had a strange suspicion that something was wrong but no bleeding or strange pains. 

The sonographer did a abdominal and vaginal ultrasound and the gestational sac seemed empty, saying that, he didn't to me take much time to look. He said the sac was measuring 6 weeks and it was common not to see anything at 6 weeks. I myself knowing I must be nearer 7 weeks immediately thought the worst. We were ussered into another room and I was very tearful 10 minutes later a midwife arrived and said we're sorry that your baby hasn't progressed and that I'd had a missed miscarriage. They said they needed to do my bloodwork to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. 

I got my blood results later that day which were 13,000hcg, the consultant said my bloods were good and I was defo pregnant, that the sonographer hadn't attached very good scan pics so it is hard to diagnose. She mentioned the ectopic worry and possibility of blighted ovum. She said they really needed to see more bloods to make any conclusions...i'm going this afternoon for more bloods.

I'm so confused, is there anyone there who can offer their experiences? Good or bad. i'm preparing myself for the worst but can't help want to believe in that glimmer of hope. My concern is that becuase I know my ovulation date etc ....I am measuring behind. 

This limbo is just awful. Xxxx


----------



## elleff

Im so sorry, I have no advice but just wanted to give you a massive hug and I really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Audraia

I have no experience with an empty sack or anything, but my last pregnancy I had an early scan due to multiple miscarriages and there she was, measuring 6 +1 with heartbeat and all. 

I hope it all works out, maybe since it's a bad scan you can get another one to make sure!

Good luck!


----------



## jjbump

So sorry to hear about this. The early stages of pregnancy can be difficult to estimate in terms of how far along you are. My last pregnancy was out by about 2 weeks at the beginning as I had no idea when my LO was conceived or when my last period was as I had just come off the pill.

What I don't understand is they saw the gestational sac, yet are worried about an ectopic pregnancy? Surely the location of the sac would reveal where it is, thus confirming?

It must be awful waiting for the results. Hang in there.

x


----------



## luckyyou

No advice but going thru the same thing. had my scan done by lmp im 6w 5d baby is measuring 6w 1 d and sac mesauring 7w. no hb or fetal pole was detected yet my HCG is 19,000. Im bleeding tho in the mornings so i understand what ur saying about just feeling like somethings off. I go in next week for more bloods and another US.


----------



## Shezza84uk

sorry your going through this, although you know your ovulation date implantation might not be within the time frame you estimate I had my first scan at what was suppose to be 6+3 however didnt see anything on scan just an empty sac I was dated 4-5 wks and told to come back 2 weeks later. I had to go back in 5 days due to bleeding and cramps and baby was there measuring on target at 7+1 so the earlier measurements from scan was off my guess due to late implantation my boy is here and healthy! xx try to be positive xx


----------



## whigfield

I was told that sometimes with an ectopic pregnancy you can still get a "psuedo sac" in the uterus even though baby is developing elsewhere.

However, how can they diagnose you like that based on one scan?? Did they not invite you back for another? 6 weeks is still so early - are you certain of your ovulation date? :hugs:

Until 8 weeks 2 days my baby was measuring behind but suddenly caught up. Apparently it's very common for babies to lag for a bit and suddenly catch up! :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Thanks for all the replies. I'll tag my ovulation chart...I think I either ovulated CD17 or 19 and then got a positive pregnancy test either 10 or 12 dpo depending on when I ovulated... So I must have implanted at either 8 or 10 dpo latest I think. 

Wigfield is right about the psudo sac, thats what i was told by the consultant. 

they've said back today for more bloods and depending on results I might have to have more bloods on sunday and rescan on monday. 

I just don't know if I'm giving myself false hope. 

heres my ovulation chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Tizy

Luckyou, sorry you're going through the same thing, when do you go back for a scan? xxx


----------



## whigfield

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully you'll have a better idea on Monday and see the start of a fetal pole. Sorry you have to wait the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## chasingbfp

<3


----------



## luckyyou

Tizy said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'll tag my ovulation chart...I think I either ovulated CD17 or 19 and then got a positive pregnancy test either 10 or 12 dpo depending on when I ovulated... So I must have implanted at either 8 or 10 dpo latest I think.
> 
> Wigfield is right about the psudo sac, thats what i was told by the consultant.
> 
> they've said back today for more bloods and depending on results I might have to have more bloods on sunday and rescan on monday.
> 
> I just don't know if I'm giving myself false hope.
> 
> heres my ovulation chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Tizy
> 
> Luckyou, sorry you're going through the same thing, when do you go back for a scan? xxx

your post sounds just like me. i ovulated CD 15 or 17 (almost positive 17) got my bfp about 10-12 dpo. The dr called me this morning I have a second ultrasound set up for Wed at 8:15 by then my bloodwork will be back as I'm getting a second round drawn on Monday. I just checked my medical chart online and my exact HCG was 19,474. That was the same day as my scan. They didnt say anything about the psudo sac to me. Though they did check and saw nothing wrong in my tubes just a really small baby in my upper uterus. 

Is there any chance THEY have your dates wrong? They gave me an estimated due date of July 26 2013 however that would mean they figure i have a 28 day cycle and ovulated on Nov 2. But i have a 32 day cycle and ovulated on Nov 6. Going by their dates I should have been 6 weeks 5 days (baby measured 6 weeks 1 day) going by MY dates I would have been 6 weeks 1 day...:shrug:


----------



## LVnMommy

I regrefully do have experience with this with my last pregnancy I got a positive on a FRER 12 DPO . went at 5 weeks 3 days and only saw sac, doctor thought that was fine beta that day was 6,400 went back at 6 week 4 day and still empty sac, no yolk no baby. Diagnosed BO and had a D&C that day. I am now 8 weeks pregnant and saw baby with a Heart beat at 6 Weeks 1 day. GL to you, and even if this is bo there is still hope


----------



## AllieM

I went at 6+1 and onlyu saw a gestational sac, went back at 7+3 and saw the sac, yolk sac, fetal pole and HB. It may just be too early. Fingers crossed that it is just a matter of timing!


----------



## Tizy

Things arent good, my blood hcg only went up to 15,000.....so looks like its a miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. They're very worried about ectopic and im terrified. Have to go back Sunday for further bloods, pelvic exam and stay in to have scan monday then maybe a laparoscopy xx


----------



## luckyyou

:hug:


----------



## amjon

I was told I had a sack measuring 5 weeks only (at 7 weeks) with my daughter. I KNEW there was only one time that I could have conceived and sperm don't live 2 weeks. I was freaking out and went to PP for another scan 3 days later. She was there measuring just fine. The tech said she has no idea what they did wrong, but they should have been able to see her. (She found her with abdominal only.) The scans can be wrong.


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm so sorry hon.


----------



## Tizy

My HCG levels have gone up to nearly 23,000 which is a great sign. It's 44% in 48hrs and around 75% in 96hrs. I had an internal and external pelvic exam with no pain so they've sent me home, I've got a scan at 10.55 tomorrow. The senior doctor said it looks more positive than negative! He said 'let's just hope the baby has been slow to latch on' I can't describe the roller coaster of emotions and I'm not out the woods yet but things look better i think. Xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Fingers crossed everything works out for you


----------



## littleblonde

With my eldest I had a scan at 6 weeks and saw only a sac and was told gad to wait 2 weeks for re scan. That day I started bleeding so had blood work and my levels where around 6000. They decided fir be to wait the 2 weeks for rescan. 10 days later I managed to get them to take more blood as was still bleeding ,based on the doubling rate my levels should of been around 30000. They where only 12000. I was told I will likely miscarry but will still have scan. 3 days later I was scaned and there was my daughter. By 12 weeks I had made up the 2 weeks I had lost and gained a week. Since then almost 3 years has passed being on this and I have read so many storys of people like me and you. Empty sac, dates nit adding up, bleeding in my case,ectopic risk, miscarriage likely. And the majority of them are just a few days behind what they thought (even when you no your dates) ir babies have a slow start. Ovulation and implantation is different to us all as are our babies sizes as is the scanning equipment used and the experience and skill of the person doing scan.good luck for the morning x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hoping the best for you :hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

stalking x


----------



## Fruitymeli

These scans can be a few days out I have had early scan at 6 and 8 weeks baby caught up 
By the 12 week scan


----------



## luckyyou

Tizy said:


> My HCG levels have gone up to nearly 23,000 which is a great sign. It's 44% in 48hrs and around 75% in 96hrs. I had an internal and external pelvic exam with no pain so they've sent me home, I've got a scan at 10.55 tomorrow. The senior doctor said it looks more positive than negative! He said 'let's just hope the baby has been slow to latch on' I can't describe the roller coaster of emotions and I'm not out the woods yet but things look better i think. Xxx

hoping for the best for you!! my hcg levels were tested last week 3 days apart went from the 19,474 to somewhere around 30,000 so dr said it wasnt doubling and that it prob is still a mc buttttt i had my US today and saw a perfect little baby measuring a little behind at 7 weeks exactly with a heartbeat of 140 :kiss: so theres hope!!! our stories sound so much alike im hoping and praying for u that u get the same good news i did :flower:


----------



## tartlet

Stalking... Hope your scan went well


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

Been for scan (7+5 by my dates) Sac is still looking empty but has got bigger in size, looks like 7 weeks so catching up to my dates. She checked my overies and can't see anything bad, fluid etc? The consultant says shes pretty much ruled out an ectopic pregnancy so now its either a blighted ovum or a viable pregnancy thats just too small to see. They cant diagnose the blighted ovum until I've had another 2-3 scans (nhs proceedure) So I've just got to wait and hope ......so long story short I have to continue this torture until next Monday when they'll be rescanning me. Ill be 8+5 by then so if they don't see anything ill be asking for a d&c. The doc said its still possible for it to be viable but when I spoke to my midwife she said [sternly] that I have to prepare for the worst as it doesn't look good! I'm not feeling hopeful at all :-( 

Thank you for all your support tho. Xxx


----------



## ttcmoon

I am very sorry hun, you are going through this.
The situation is pretty much same for me, so I can guess what you are going through.Sometimes it is just a wait game.So please do not lose hope.Please go for your scan again and hope the baby is too small to be seen yet!
Lots of prayers!!!


----------



## Shezza84uk

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Tink_

Fingers crossed for you lovely and thoughts with you also. x


----------



## TatorMom

:hugs: and Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MrsShugart

I'm no expert, but I'd think if it was a mc, there'd be no sac.... with mine, the sacs were gone. My first pregnancy, I was terrified at my first appointment (about your same time), because I only saw the sac. I went back one week later, and I saw the baby, with a heartbeat!


----------



## luckyyou

so sorry hun <3


----------



## Fortune Cooki

I live in the U.S. and this is my first pregnancy. I was so curious as to whether I truly had something growing in my body, but the doctors kept telling me they wouldn't see me until 8 or 9 weeks, maybe even 10. I didn't have any spotting, but I still had no idea what to think or expect as this was my first. I went in at 9 weeks for my first ultrasound and saw the kiddo and the heartbeat. I suppose it all makes sense now. It seems like if you go in too early, you may not see anything and then possibly freak out for no reason.


----------



## Tizy

Ok just to update you all, things didn't go we'll today, the Sac is still empty and has stayed around the same size (7 weeks) so I'm booked in for a D&C tomorrow. I can't wait for all this to be over and put this behind me. 

I guess the outcome can't always be good. Thank you for all the support and those girls who stalked this thread. Good luck and H&H pregnancies to you. Hopefully I will be back here in 2013. xxx


----------



## bumski

I'm so sorry your having to go through this x


----------



## Katiie

I'm so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## dreambaby

I'm so so sorry


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Very sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## A1983

So sorry, words can't describe the shock and pain can they...I had an 8 week scan in July which showed a blighted ovum, had to have 2 more scans over 2 weeks then a d&e. I had sore boobs, rising hcg, no nausea though..but my body didn't realise there was no baby, so so sad. Broke my heart. BUT here I am nearly 9 weeks pregnant with a baby with a heartbeat...you will also have your baby in 2013, just a case of getting through this awful time, but you will I promise x Be good to yourself, your body tried its best and will give you your baby next time. Blighted ovums account for half of all miscarriages x


----------



## Tizy

Thank you girls. There was a development today and as my hcg levels have risen to 25,000 they now have to do a laparoscopy before my d&c tomorrow so I've been admitted to hospital overnight as they're now concerned it could be an ectopic pregnancy. I'm crossing my fingers it isn't and is just straight forward but I won't know until after my op tomorrow. 

It's truly awful not knowing what's going on and I'm a bit scared I won't see my babies again. I know I'm just thinking the worst but signing all the consent forms to agree to all scenarios really puts things in perspective. 

A1983 thanks for your kind words they've really given me hope and just preying its a straightforward blighted ovum and not ectopic. If I lose a tube probs means I won't have another child because I'm 35. 

Hopefully I'll be able to update you all tomorrow. Xx


----------



## A1983

Of course you will...my friend conceived her 2 girls with just one tube...it makes up for the other one. Besides that's if it is ectopic..if the sac is in your uterus how are they thinking it's in your tube? Plus by now they'd see bulging of the tube. I'm also pretty sure by now if it was ectopic you'd have spotting or/and one sided pain x


----------



## Lellow

Good luck, Tizy - Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Purplehippo

Take care, :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Lets just hope it isn't. I've asked all those questions and apparently in 10-20% of ectopic pregnancies there is a pseudo sac in the uterus. And they've said the reason they want me in is because in some cases there is no pain or bleeding before a rupture. Again it's unlikely (I hope) but a risk none the less. 

Just have to wait till after my op....thank you for your wishes. Xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Good luck Tizy, so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## tinker81

:hugs: sending you hugs hun xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hey, I went down first thing, was in theatre for 45minutes or so. Did the laparoscopy (keyhole camera to check tubes) and couldn't see an ectopic pregnancy so they did the D&C and have sent contents to be examined. I'm ok, got two cuts in my tummy and feel very woozy and dizzy from the anesthetic. Marks here with me and being superman. We got home about 5pm. So lovely to see my babies. I'm so relieved its not ectopic, and will be glad to recover, they said I should start to feel ok, groggy and uncomfortable but they said ill defo feel better in a few days but with a couple weeks bleeding. Still quite out of it, getting an early night X x


----------



## A1983

Yes that is good your tubes are not affected, and you had a 'normal' operation without any complications. Lots of rest and tlc for you which it sounds like you have on tap 

Yes I felt groggy after my d&e and very emotional. Bleeding wasn't too bad but did stretch out over 2 weeks with the odd day where I thought it had stopped and my first af came about 5-6 weeks, think 5, after operation xxx you'll get there hun, look after yourself and hold your babies tightly xxx


----------



## Tizy

Thank you A1983, feeling much better after the anesthetic today, blerghhhh felt awful yesterday. I have a bit of pain from the keyholes and I'm very bloated from the gas but no periody pains. 

My mum came up today and we took it steady and went out for lunch. I bought a Christmas tree decoration to remember the angel baby member of the family that never was. Made me feel better. Hope the road to full recovery isn't too emotional. Then we'll probs start trying again in February. 

Here's the decoration:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LoveFlump

Must be awful to be going through this. I dont really know what to say except good luck and I really hope everything works out well for both the ladies going through this x


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous little decoration to always keep x Yes enjoy Christmas and then before you know it you'll be joining me and the rest of the ladies on here who have suffered a loss by seeing those magical two lines


----------



## dropletparent

I'm sure you are way past this event after seeing the date it was posted, but I have a similar situation, and was wondering if you could offer any words of wisdom having come through it. My conception date doesn't match what my perceived due date would be according to my LMP. I believe I'm starting week 6 they say I'm in week 7. Last week I had right ovary area pain. I was having spotting, very light, then none. They checked my hcg level twice in 36 hours. I had 2 ultrasounds. My levels went from 7300 to 7000 but my ultrasound shows that I had progress. I had just a sac, then a fetal pole but no heartbeat. They prepared me for a miscarriage but did one more hcg at my request. From Saturday to Tuesday, I went from 7000 to 13000. I've been a crying wreck until this morning when I heard that. But I'm not sure what any of this means. Is there any wisdom you can offer?


----------



## Whatme

dropletparent said:


> I'm sure you are way past this event after seeing the date it was posted, but I have a similar situation, and was wondering if you could offer any words of wisdom having come through it. My conception date doesn't match what my perceived due date would be according to my LMP. I believe I'm starting week 6 they say I'm in week 7. Last week I had right ovary area pain. I was having spotting, very light, then none. They checked my hcg level twice in 36 hours. I had 2 ultrasounds. My levels went from 7300 to 7000 but my ultrasound shows that I had progress. I had just a sac, then a fetal pole but no heartbeat. They prepared me for a miscarriage but did one more hcg at my request. From Saturday to Tuesday, I went from 7000 to 13000. I've been a crying wreck until this morning when I heard that. But I'm not sure what any of this means. Is there any wisdom you can offer?

Hey lovely, I think youd have more luck getting answer from your own post.. these original ladies probably arent even here anymore. 
GL &#10084;&#65039;


----------

